# Where to get long, thin driftwood



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Is there any place that sells long and thin driftwood? I need some 4ft+ for my tank. OR better yet is there anywhere I can get this kind of wood for free and and driftwood actually that won't kill the fish in my tank.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

I know that Rogers has some pretty longggg pieces of wood.. haven't been there for awhile now though.. I'm sure someone who goes there more often can confirm if there is still long pieces available


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

April had a whole box full last weekend


----------



## Reva (Apr 21, 2010)

*the beach*

I have collected on the beach here on the island. I just rinse with boiling water and weight it down for a while. have never had a problem. my plecs like to rasp it more than they like bog wood. I purchase bogwood, but not driftwood. Any clean beaches near you?


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Ya I saw April had a whole wack of them at her store.*


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

King Eds has some in the store as well.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Manzanita is nice and thin and long. The thin pieces though are very light and will need to be weighed down. I had pieces in my tank for months that would still float. Looks great though. As others have said, April should have some in stock.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

I picked up a nice long thin piece today on the beach out past the airport near the Iona Island Causeway, AKA "the shitpipe"


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

why in the world would you collect driftwood in the most polluted spot in B.C.?
Go out to Stave lake and there is lots of great stuff there. Capilano river is a good source as well when the water is really low.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Fishkeeper said:


> King Eds has some in the store as well.


IMO King Ed has the most expensive wood in the city


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

if you spend the time , and go to pitt lake , just walk along the **** you will find those types of pieces ! all the wood i have ever used in my tanks has come from that lake ! 

as for sinking it , well thats the hard part , also take the time to clean them very well ,and you wont have any fish deaths related to the wood anyway [email protected]!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the help. I found some already.


----------

